# Newie-day 2/3 testing at the weekend



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

hello Girls!

I am new to posting here although I have been lurking for a few weeks.  I am hoping to egg share at bourn hall after our dissapointing vasectomy reversal.  I have a consultaion booked in September and had my day 2/3 bloods done a couple of weeks ago.
Well, today I went to  pick up my blood test results to send off to bourn, and guess what, they have left off my E2 results!!!!!! As you can imagine I was not a happy girl.  I spoke to the receptionist who said I would have to call mon and speak to the triage(sp?) nurse. uh what the hell will she know.?

Any way,my question is this.  Does this mean that the results for E2 were not done - even though was requested on my blood giving info, or is there a chance that is was done and just missed off.

Also, if it hasn't been done this will mean that I will need to go again next month, but my day 2/3 will arrive on sat/sun!!  is it possible to get a blood test at the weekend at a normal hospital ie. West Suffolk in BSE.
If I have to wait another month for my consultation I will die.  Plus time is ticking and after my b'day in June next year I will not be able to share.  Do you think they will still see me with just my LH and FSH results - they at least seem ok.

Thanks for reading,

Carrie
Ps does other peoples incompetence make you so ANGRY!!  dh sent his sperm off to be counted, and they did a post vasectomy test instead of post v reversal. Aghhhh!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello seabreeze 

Welcome to FF and the Egg Share thread.

Looks like you've been messed around a lot in one way or the other haven't you? I don't know a lot about vasectomy reversal but here is a link to another thread to you which may be of support too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23613.0.html

As for your blood tests you could try your local hospital but doubt they'd do them at the weekend I'm afraid.

I was going to go to Bourn Hall to egg share so really can't answer your question on E2 but I'm going to Cromwell Darlington instead as it's closer to home for me and E2 isn't a requirement there.

Keep us posted and once again welcome to our little Egg Share thread family and I hope you get your dream

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Carrie,








to FF & the eggshare thread,

I have put a link here to the basic on eggshare inc most bloods require and the procedure etc, 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63787.0.html

Sorry to hear your Dh has had a failed vasectomy reversal, this must be very hard for you 

I had all my bloods done at my clinic as i didnt know some Gp's do them for you, But the 1st test all clinics like to have is FSH mine were not intrested in LH,

I have put details about fsh on the egg basic thread,

Did you clinic ask you to have bloods done before consulation ? if so what ones? please forgive me as i really don't know what an E2 blood test is for,

Let's kep our  that it's not need and there be no more delays 
Sara xxxx


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello Vicki & Sara, 

Thanks for the warm welcome!!  This site is so good, its nice to know that some one out there knows what you are going through.

As far as the blood tests are concerned, the clinic asked for all the of tests to be done prior to the consultation. - fsh, lh and e2(estradiol).  I am not sure what the e2 test is for, I think it is another quality and quantity test.  I think I will call the clinic to see if they can wait for the e2.  Having said that, I may be able to be retested in time for the consultation if af turns up on a good day!!

If you cant test on the weekend, what to girls with clockwork 28 day cycles that land on a Friday every month do?  I would be really hacked off!! 

Will keep you posted.  Have noticed that you are both well into the egg share journey  hope you reach the end of the road soon with some little bundles of joy!  

Carrie x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words carrie, 

What a bummer hay about the E2 lets hope the clinic will let you give it in due course i'm sure they will, 

thanks again looking forward to getting to know you better 

Sara


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

everyone 

Just thought I would update you on my E2 saga! Well, I kept phoning the doctors surgery and talking to the receptionists ( bet they were thinking oh god its that  woman again).  They kept saying that sometimes the different results come back at different times.  I was thinking yeah right, you just want me off the phone and to stop banging on about the results-or lack of!!! 

It did turn out that they knew what they were talking about as 4 days later the E2 result was there!!! 

I sent the results directly to Bourn Hall and they called me at 10.00 the next morning to say all was fine ( which I knew  ) and that they they where looking forward to seeing us on the 21st.    

Went to see GP yesterday to get referral letter sorted and he has given me the papers to get both our HIV ,hep B+C bloods done, so thats a little more money saved not having to go through Bourn for that.
I asked him how long the tests would take to came back, he said about a week but I think that that would be very fast.

So off the get bloods done on Mon!! 

Cant wait till the 21st!!!!  


         to every one!

Vicki & Sara, looks like things are really moving on! fingers crossed for    

Carrie x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwwww What fab news hunny...the appointment will come around before you know it. Time seems to be going so quickly these days.

best of luck chuck!!  

Love

Vicki x


----------

